# Diabetic apitherapy



## Manu73 (12 mo ago)

Yes, there are multiple preliminary studies that point to that.










(PDF) Effect of Iranian Honey bee (Apis Mellifera) Venom on Blood Glucose and Insulin in Diabetic Rats


PDF | Diabetes is an important disease. This disease is a metabolic disorder characterized by hyperglycemia resulting from perturbation in insulin... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net












(PDF) Antidiabetic effect of the Egyptian honey bee (Apis mellifera) venom in alloxan-induced diabetic rats


PDF | Diabetes mellitus (DM) is one of the most common endocrinal diseases characterized by hyperglycemia and altered metabolism of lipids,... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net












Honey bee venom decreases the complications of diabetes by preventing hemoglobin glycation


Honey bee venom (BV) and its constituents have been reported to contain a wide variety of pharmaceutical properties such as analgesic, anti-inflammato…




www.sciencedirect.com




.

....


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

A quick search of Google Scholar found several studies that suggest this.

...Recent studies using animal models have confirmed that melittin has significant glucose and lipid lowering activities by acting on several mechanistic pathways. The main antidiabetic activity of melittin is increasing insulin secretion via depolarization of pancreatic _β_-cells...

One study said that bee stings can cause hypoglycemia, so be careful about that too. Don't want to get too low! Check your blood sugar!


----------



## Jonathan Bennett (Jul 19, 2021)

AR1 said:


> A quick search of Google Scholar found several studies that suggest this.
> 
> ...Recent studies using animal models have confirmed that melittin has significant glucose and lipid lowering activities by acting on several mechanistic pathways. The main antidiabetic activity of melittin is increasing insulin secretion via depolarization of pancreatic _β_-cells...
> 
> One study said that bee stings can cause hypoglycemia, so be careful about that too. Don't want to get too low! Check your blood sugar!


I use a continuous glucose monitor so luckily I can keep a good eye on it. So far it hasn't caused a hypo. I was sure hoping to find a few first hand experiences.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jonathan Bennett said:


> I use a continuous glucose monitor so luckily I can keep a good eye on it. So far it hasn't caused a hypo. I was sure hoping to find a few first hand experiences.


Good. I take care of a lot of diabetics, and the number of people who don't check their blood sugar would scare you.


----------



## Jonathan Bennett (Jul 19, 2021)

AR1 said:


> Good. I take care of a lot of diabetics, and the number of people who don't check their blood sugar would scare you.


I have to admit doing finger sticks in slacked on it. The cgm is a big game changer.


----------



## RNSwans (Jul 3, 2021)

I looked this thread up because I am type 2 now.
Interestingly, my question was, are bees more aggressive toward diabrtics?
Ever since I was diagnosed last year, the bees have been way more aggressive towards me.


----------



## Jonathan Bennett (Jul 19, 2021)

RNSwans said:


> I looked this thread up because I am type 2 now.
> Interestingly, my question was, are bees more aggressive toward diabrtics?
> Ever since I was diagnosed last year, the bees have been way more aggressive towards me.


That's something I can't really answer since I've been type 2 since before I started in bees. Hopefully someone else can chime in. I did have another case where I took a few stings again and lowered my blood sugar several days.


----------



## RNSwans (Jul 3, 2021)

I did find that honey did not affect my bllod sugar levels.


----------



## Jonathan Bennett (Jul 19, 2021)

RNSwans said:


> I did find that honey did not affect my bllod sugar levels.


I haven't ate much of it to really see how it effects me. It is supposed to have a lower glycemic effect though than sugar or other ways to sweeten things.


----------

